# V řádu desitek



## babylonanka

Jak byste anglicky řekli - nabídka v řádu desítek produktu. Díky moc.


----------



## kelt

_an offer consisting of several tens of pieces_

Ale to je takové krkolomné... Co si pamatuju tak _tens _se na rozdíl od _hundreds _nepouživá (nebo jsem se s tím zatím nesetkal).

_scores of pieces_
To mi zní líp, ale zase není tak přesné. Podle mě v angličtině se _v řádu desítek_ nedá přesně a zároveň vhodně přeložit. Co na to ostatní?


----------



## babylonanka

Desítky jsou dozens, ale já si nejsem jistá, jak to přesně použít. It can only be counted in dozens?


----------



## kelt

babylonanka said:


> Desítky jsou dozens, ale já si nejsem jistá, jak to přesně použít. It can only be counted in dozens?



No to si nemyslím. _Dozen _znamená 12, tedy tucet. Přeneseně okolo deseti 

_an offer of a few dozens_ třeba...


----------



## K.u.r.t

Pozor na to, že jazyky se nepřekládají doslova. Narozdíl od nás anglicky mluvící národy stále užívají dvanáctkovou soustavu v běžném styku. Takže česky desítky je opravdu anglicky dozens (i když to matematicky není pravda, je to nejvhodnější překlad). Za pozornost stojí např. to, že vejce, pivo a jiné potraviny prodávané skupinově u nás vždy (neplatí úplně posledních cca 10 let) prodávali po 10, zatímco v anglicky mluvících zemích po násobcích 12 (6, 12, 24)


----------

